# Ginobili Back In Action



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Spurs shooting guard Manu Ginobili returned Wednesday, playing his first game since Feb. 11. Last season's Sixth Man of the Year had been out with an ankle injury.
> 
> With only 11 regular-season games remaining for the Spurs, what should fantasy owners expect from Ginobili?
> 
> ...


http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/fantasysports/2009/03/ginobili-back-i.html


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well... i dont really have time to post the article but manu is out for the remainder the regular and play-off games this season. it sucks everything is going down hill for the spurs


----------

